# tmp löschen

## flammenflitzer

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dateien man in var und tmp auf keinen Fall löschen sollte? Bei mir ist tmp (und auch var) ziemlich vollgemüllt. Aber ich glaube, da liegen auch einige Sachen, die man nicht löschen sollte.

MfG:?:

----------

## slick

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit einem rm -rf /tmp/* /var/tmp/* Natürlich sollte dazu kein Dienst/X laufen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte jetzt mal einen neue Partition angelegt und diese leer  auf tmp eingehangen. Dann konnte ich mich nicht mehr als user grafisch einloggen. Als ich das alte Verzeichnis wieder eingehangen habe war alles i.O.. Vielleicht lage es auch an der fstab 

/dev/sdb6               /tmp                             ext3            auto,defaults                  0 0

----------

## platinumviper

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Dann konnte ich mich nicht mehr als user grafisch einloggen.

 

Vieles funktioniert dann als User nicht, weil Du nicht die nötigen Rechte hast. Ein 

```
chmod 1777 /tmp
```

 sollte das Problem beseitigen.

platinumviper

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit einem rm -rf /tmp/* /var/tmp/* Natürlich sollte dazu kein Dienst/X laufen.

 

Also könnte man das auch als script mit rc-update boot hinzufügen?

----------

## c07

Besser /etc/init.d/bootmisc entsprechend ändern. Da wird /tmp sowieso teilweise gesäubert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Besser /etc/init.d/bootmisc entsprechend ändern. Da wird /tmp sowieso teilweise gesäubert.

 

Warum wird tmp nur teilweise gesäubert? Besteht da ein Risiko, wenn man alles löscht? Normal sollten dort doch keine wichtigen Daten (außer von gerade laufenden Diensten) abgelegt sein.

----------

## c07

Das Risiko ist, dass der Benutzer u.U. nicht damit rechnet, dass ihm das System seine Daten löscht. Drum sollte das automatisch nur nach entsprechender Konfiguration passieren (ich nutz mein /tmp z.B. schon für Daten, die ich prinzipiell noch ein bisschen behalten will, die aber nicht backupwürdig sind). Sonst dürfte es aber keine Probleme geben. /tmp kann ja auch ein Dateisystem im RAM sein, das nach dem Booten sowieso leer ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Besser /etc/init.d/bootmisc entsprechend ändern. Da wird /tmp sowieso teilweise gesäubert.

 

Sollte ich diesen Eintrag 

```

                #

                # Clean up /tmp directory

                #

                if [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] ; then

                        ebegin "Cleaning /tmp directory"

                        rm -f /tmp/.X*-lock /tmp/esrv* /tmp/kio* /tmp/jpsock.* /tmp/.fam* &> /dev/null

                        rm -rf /tmp/.esd* /tmp/orbit-* /tmp/ssh-* /tmp/ksocket-* /tmp/.*-unix &> /dev/null

                        # Make sure our X11 stuff have the correct permissions

                        mkdir -p /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

#                       chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        chmod 1777 /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        eend 0

                fi

```

wie folgt ändern

```

                #

                # Clean up /tmp directory

                #

                if [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] ; then

                        ebegin "Cleaning /tmp directory"

                        rm -rf /tmp/*-unix &> /dev/null

                        # Make sure our X11 stuff have the correct permissions

                        mkdir -p /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null#                       chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        chmod 1777 /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        eend 0

                fi

```

Und wo kann ich 

rm -rf /var/tmp/*

einfügen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich glaube /var/db/pkg sollte man nicht löschen.

----------

## c07

Sollte im Prinzip funktionieren, wenn du das vermutlich irrtümliche "-unix" rausnimmst, außer dass die Dateien, die mit einem Punkt anfangen, so nicht gelöscht werden (aber komm besser nicht auf die Idee, noch /tmp/.* zu löschen (weil das auch /tmp/.. , sprich dein ganzes System, löscht)). Solang /tmp ein normales Verzeichnis ist (also keine eigene Partition oder ein Symlink), dürfte es das Einfachste sein, es ganz zu löschen und mit den richtigen Rechten neu zu erstellen.

Mit /var/tmp kannst du ganz analog verfahren, aber /var/db/pkg solltest du in der Tat niemals löschen.

----------

## boris64

hi folks,

zufällig bin ich über diesen "älteren" Thread gestolpert.

Ich habe auch dieses Problem eines "übermüllten" /tmp-Verzeichnisse gehabt

und das mit folgenden Änderungen in /etc/init.d/bootmisc gelöst.

Ist alles ein bischen "verbose", aber ich mag gerne "laute" Scripte *gg*

Bisher fahre ich ganz gut damit  :Wink: 

```

...

                #

                # Clean up /tmp directory

                #

                if [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] ; then

                        # tmpdirs komplett leermachen

                        ebegin "Killing tmp-directories"

                            ebegin " Killing /tmp"

                                if [ -d /tmp ]; then rm -Rf /tmp; fi

                            eend 0

                            ebegin " Killing /var/tmp"

                                if [ -d /var/tmp ]; then rm -Rf /var/tmp; fi

                            eend 0

                        eend 0

                        # tmpdirs neu erstellen

                        ebegin "Reviving tmp-directories"

                            ebegin " Reviving /tmp"

                                if [ ! -d /tmp ]; then mkdir -p /tmp && chmod 1777 /tmp; fi

                            eend 0

                            ebegin " Reviving /var/tmp"

                                if [ ! -d /var/tmp ]; then mkdir -p /var/tmp && chmod 1777 /var/tmp; fi

                            eend 0

                        # Make sure our X11 stuff have the correct permissions

                        mkdir -p /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        chmod 1777 /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        eend 0

                fi

                #

                # Create an 'after-boot' dmesg log

                #

...

```

So wird bei jedem Neustart einfach {/tmp,/var/tmp} gelöscht 

und danach wieder neu erstellt.

Hoffe mal, jemand kann damit was anfangen.

Aber so ganz nebenbei interessiert natürlich mich auch, 

ob das alles nicht noch ein wenig schlauer geht.

Gibt es eventuell auch Kritikpunkte?

greetings  :Razz: 

[EDIT]hoppla, heute ist der Grammatikfehlerteufel wieder uterwegs  :Rolling Eyes:  [/EDIT]

----------

## TheCurse

Bei mir läuft /tmp über tmpfs, da brauch ich mir gar keine Gedanken zu machen, ob da evtl. etwas nicht gelöscht wird  :Laughing: 

Ich fahre bisher gut damit.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## flammenflitzer

```

                #

                # Clean up /tmp directory

                #

                if [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] ; then

                        ebegin "Cleaning /tmp directory"

                        rm -f /tmp/.X*-lock /tmp/esrv* /tmp/kio* /tmp/jpsock.* /tmp/.fam* &> /dev/null

                        rm -rf /tmp/.esd* /tmp/orbit-* /tmp/ssh-* /tmp/ksocket-* /tmp/.*-unix &> /dev/null

                        # Make sure our X11 stuff have the correct permissions

                        mkdir -p /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

#                       chown root.root /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        chmod 1777 /tmp/.{ICE,X11}-unix &> /dev/null

                        eend 0

                fi

```

funktioniet nicht.

----------

## andix

So weit ich weiß, soll laut FSH /var/tmp nicht bei jedem Boot gelöscht werden, wobei das bei /tmp durchaus so sein darf. Ob das in der Praxis sinnvoll ist, sei einmal dahingestellt...

----------

